# Stinky Pinky



## grumpygrowers (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 4 stinky pinky clones coming in 6 weeks.
Their being vegged for me so all I have to do is flower them. I've been told they take 8 weeks. I have smoked this strain before and I love it. Any other facts or veiws on this strain? I know it's stinking so I may invest in a can carbon scrubbber.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Sep 25, 2008)

ayo


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 25, 2008)

stinky pinky. lmao thats funny.  sounds like your in for some fun gettin a stinky pinky. lol

my wife said no stinky pinkies in her house, guess i'll be grown skunk this winter.. lol

i hope this makes you laugh as hard as it does me


----------



## grumpygrowers (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol 'no stinky pinkys' damn thats funny. Definitley going to invest in a can filter.

-Cheers


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 30, 2008)

i think i'd invest in some rubber gloves. jk lol 

i've never heard of this strain before, is it a clone only strain or what. tell us more about it. sounds interestin enough


----------



## grumpygrowers (Sep 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## grumpygrowers (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/THSeeds__Stinky_Pinky.cfm?iProductID=1199


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 30, 2008)

looks good, you should start a journal so we can all watch them grow


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 30, 2008)

:yeahthat:  :48:


----------



## grumpygrowers (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, the clones arrived but they were not Stinky P. We now have four Euforia. Not sure if they are from Dutch Passion seeds or not because they came from clone.

They were grown for us after they rooted for five weeks then we put them into veg for a further 4 weeks. Now they have been flowering for exactly a week in a new grow area.

Pics on next post....

Here is the details for Euforia 

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Dutch_Passion_Seeds__Euphoria.cfm?iProductID=1137


----------

